# New in the Highlands



## blackrat (Oct 7, 2010)

Hi to all the motorhomers , I live in the Highlands and originally a Police Traffic officer in Essex, Have been into m/h for 30 years with VW to begin with and three kids back in the 80s now retired and a carioca 656 on an 06 plate which does not need relying home like the VW . Would enjoy all contact. I do not pay for sites up here and always "Go rustic" and enjoy the solitude.


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Oct 7, 2010)

*Scotish Highlands*

Hi Blackrat which area of the Highlands would that be

Alf


----------



## maingate (Oct 7, 2010)

Welcome Blackrat, you are not one of the famous Essex traffic cops off the telly are you?

I spent a little bit of time working at Tilbury Docks. I would imagine you were kept busy judging from what I saw of the M25 and A13.


----------



## Tigatigatiger (Oct 8, 2010)

Welcome.

I do like the term "Go rustic", I think we might do that this weekend?


----------



## sagart (Oct 8, 2010)

Welcome from Skye...now that IS Highlands!


----------



## blackrat (Oct 8, 2010)

Alf 1 said:


> Hi Blackrat which area of the Highlands would that be
> 
> Alf


That would be Spey valley looking towards the Cairngorms


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Oct 8, 2010)

Hi Blackrat and welcome to the site, as you say plenty of places to park up overnight with out staying on sites - I see you have moved up a notch or two since the VW. Might see you on the road sometime.


----------



## champstar (Oct 10, 2010)

Hi Blackrat and welcome to the forum...we are from central scotland/trossachs area and love nothing more than heading of for some "rustic" camping.


----------



## Jock in a Box (Oct 20, 2010)

Nice to meet ya blackrat......Have a gtret time up there. I'll maybe test my winterisations up there some time, Look out for my Jock in a Box logo.

All the best - now goin rusty... sorry rustic.hahahahaha

JIAB


----------



## Deleted member 9215 (Oct 28, 2010)

Hi there

I'm from the N E corner of Scotland
Hope to be in your neck of the woods this winter (Aviemore)

Dunk


----------



## alanval (Oct 28, 2010)

Hi from SW Scotland..... Dumfriesshire.....Used to live Kyle of Lochalsh..   Very highland.......We were up there a few weeks ago .. Love it ..

   Val


----------

